# I'm NEW NEW NEW



## AliCatMeow (Jan 31, 2010)

Ok peeps on the road, anyone have advice for getting going? What is a great starter bike, YET great for advancing as well. I'm throwing myself into this and want to be prepared for advancment and the health that I desire. Any engery tips as well? :idea: 
THANKS!!
Ali


----------



## PlatyPius (Feb 1, 2009)

So....

You're new to structured training for competitive events, you're new to bicycle racing, or you're new to cycling?


----------



## AliCatMeow (Jan 31, 2010)

well all of the above, TODAY I woke up and said this is it, so I am getting educated. I need to DO SOMETHING for myself and this is it, besides its cheaper then getting my horse back, LOL, well maybe not? LOL


----------



## il sogno (Jul 15, 2002)

Do you have a bike? If so, what is it?


----------



## LMWEL (Jan 5, 2010)

*Good start*



AliCatMeow said:


> well all of the above, TODAY I woke up and said this is it, so I am getting educated. I need to DO SOMETHING for myself and this is it, besides its cheaper then getting my horse back, LOL, well maybe not? LOL


I think you have the right idea. Educate ! The guys on this site know their stuff ( for the most part ) . It also wouldn't hurt to visit a few LBSs ( local bike shops ). First I'd suggest you decide what sort of cycling you plan to do and how far you want to take it. After all, road bike prices range from around $400 to over $10,000. Good Luck


----------



## AliCatMeow (Jan 31, 2010)

Thank you, and YES I see they can be pricy for sure, thats why Im networking to see what is the best for me as a beginner and grow into as a intermediate cyclist. I know me and I know that I will push myself with this so the beginner bike wont last long. I wont those abs I see these girls with!!! LOL:yesnod:


----------



## AliCatMeow (Jan 31, 2010)

No I dont have a road bike yet, thats why I'm networking. I want to make sure that I dont buy a bike Ill grow out of too soon, however I have never cycled before. I'm ready though!! I live in Central Cali and there are lots of cycling roads here, foothills, great workout!!


----------



## LMWEL (Jan 5, 2010)

AliCatMeow said:


> Thank you, and YES I see they can be pricy for sure, thats why Im networking to see what is the best for me as a beginner and grow into as a intermediate cyclist. I know me and I know that I will push myself with this so the beginner bike wont last long. I wont those abs I see these girls with!!! LOL:yesnod:


In that case I believe ( and I'm often wrong ) it's all about the frame. A great frame can be equipped with upgraded components as your ability requires. Just so you know, I'm no expert. I'm just passing on wisdom given to me by the experts I've been lucky enough to find.


----------



## AliCatMeow (Jan 31, 2010)

LMWEL said:


> In that case I believe ( and I'm often wrong ) it's all about the frame. A great frame can be equipped with upgraded components as your ability requires. Just so you know, I'm no expert. I'm just passing on wisdom given to me by the experts I've been lucky enough to find.


aw sweet, well thank you for that, I do see that one could have a frame that is too heavy, I know that I dont want that for sure. What you are saying makes sense. I desire this and and when I desire something I make it happen and do my absolute best at it, so the world is my road right? LOL Im lucky to have Cali weather


----------



## LMWEL (Jan 5, 2010)

*My bike*



AliCatMeow said:


> No I dont have a road bike yet, thats why I'm networking. I want to make sure that I dont buy a bike Ill grow out of too soon, however I have never cycled before. I'm ready though!! I live in Central Cali and there are lots of cycling roads here, foothills, great workout!!


I think my bike is a good example of what your looking for. It's a 2009 Giant Defy 2. It has a great aluminum frame and carbon fork with lower end wheels and components. But it only cost me $800 and the frame is worthy of whatever components I eventually decide to hang on it. Now it's time to listen to some guys argue that you might as well go strait to the full Carbon bike.
P.S. I'm not suggesting you buy a bike like mine ,I just love to show it off . It's Awesome!!!


----------



## spade2you (May 12, 2009)

Probably better posted in the newbie forum, but I think you'll get helped out regardless.

The most important thing about a road bike is how it fits you. The best bike in the world isn't going to do you any good if it's the wrong size. See if there's a local group of cyclists and see which shops will sell you the right size vs. sell you what's in stock. If you're really tall or short, they'll probably need to order you the right size.

Once you have the bike, getting fitted as soon as possible is best. You may go through several seats before you find one that works great on long rides. It may be in your best interests to join a club since you'll often be able to get a discount on things like accessories, a discounted fit, etc. Another good item to have would be a speedometer with cadence, perhaps with a heart rate monitor, or one on the side. 

After that, it's mostly about riding with good cadence.


----------



## MontyCrisco (Sep 21, 2008)

Don't overthink it. No matter how hard you work to find the perfect bike, you'll spend your first year of riding figuring out what works and what doesn't and you'll upgrade from there. 

So to summarize: spend what you can on a bike that fits. Ride it like it's stolen, as often and long as you can.


----------



## LMWEL (Jan 5, 2010)

MontyCrisco said:


> Don't overthink it. No matter how hard you work to find the perfect bike, you'll spend your first year of riding figuring out what works and what doesn't and you'll upgrade from there.
> 
> So to summarize: spend what you can on a bike that fits. Ride it like it's stolen, as often and long as you can.


Amen brother !!


----------



## wakozacho (Nov 21, 2009)

Figure out what style riding you want to grow into (pure exercise, crits, distance, commuting, etc). Also, you need to at least ball park your budget. Don't forget to allow at least $200-300 for accessories. Once you've done that, you need to research bikes in your price range that are geared towards your intended use. 

People will try to tell you to pick a bike based on frame material, components, or brand, but it all boils down to fit. Also, it is much easier to upgrade components than frames, so make sure to get a frame you are happy with and that fits you well. The best alu frame is much better than a crappy carbon one. 

In the end, Monty is right about not over thinking it, especially for a first bike. There are so many choices, your head can explode trying to pick just one. Get it narrowed down to a few options and then start asking around.


----------



## StillRiding (Sep 16, 2006)

Find a bike club. Join. Get advice. Make friends.


----------



## 180 (Jan 10, 2009)

Ali I had a Trek 9300 until I bought my road bike 2 years ago. I went big right off the bat. To me if I'm going to do something I just like to do it really good the first time if I can. I don't know what your budget is but I picked up a Trek Madone 4.7. It's gotta carbon frame which is the lightest you can buy these days. It was super fast and I just loved it from the start. It was easy to learn on and I was able to fly through the ranks up to my first criterium last summer. If you plan on racing at all I would go with carbon. It sounds like you're motivated and I think having great gear will help keep you motivated. My thoughts are if you don't like it you can always sell it. This is a pretty expensive hobby at the start but once you get all your gear you're just riding it out from there pretty much until the stuff needs replacement. 

Go to different bike shops and try lots of bikes. It's free so take advantage of it. You want to be comfy on your bike. 

Make yourself a shopping list and price stuff out. Company's have sales all the time so try not to buy anything full priced. 

The basics: Bike, Helmet, Shoes, Water Bottles, Cages, Jersey, Padded Shorts, Arm Warmers, Leg Warmers, Extra Tubes, Air Cartridges, Levels, Lube.

First thing you need to do when you get your bike is learn how to change a tire. That is very important. When you learn to clipin and out of your pedals - do it on the grass. 

Good luck!


----------



## wakozacho (Nov 21, 2009)

180 said:


> If you plan on racing at all I would go with carbon. It sounds like you're motivated and I think having great gear will help keep you motivated.


I agree with everything 180 said except not necesarily about the carbon. The best carbon frame is certainly lighter and more compliant than the best alu frame, but don't automatically assume every carbon frame is better than every alu frame, especially if your budget puts you right on the border between alu and carbon. Look up reviews for your candidates (there are tons of them available online). If you think you do want to race, then you may indeed want to go with carbon, but just make sure it's not crappy carbon (I ride a carbon frame myself).


----------



## bongskie69 (Mar 21, 2010)

LMWEL said:


> I think my bike is a good example of what your looking for. It's a 2009 Giant Defy 2. It has a great aluminum frame and carbon fork with lower end wheels and components. But it only cost me $800 and the frame is worthy of whatever components I eventually decide to hang on it. Now it's time to listen to some guys argue that you might as well go strait to the full Carbon bike.
> P.S. I'm not suggesting you buy a bike like mine ,I just love to show it off . It's Awesome!!!


great! your bike is really awesome!


----------

